# This will scare the crap out of you!



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

http://www.designtoscano.com/produc...demon+from+the+depths+throne+seat+-+cl5335.do


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

That is very cool !


----------



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)

Cool, where can I get that TP?


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

The price scared the crap out of me, lol.


----------



## Moon Dog (Oct 3, 2006)

_Due to the nature of this item, we are unable to accept returns. _


----------



## Daddy's Little Corpse (Sep 7, 2006)

I want the TP.


----------



## Fangs (Jun 6, 2006)

Cool! Whoa..... no wonder the price scared the crap out of ya Vlad! LOL


----------



## Vancouver (Sep 12, 2008)

very nice, bit overpriced


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

wow...that's new! i have never seen that before!


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

Holy ****! get it, get it, Oh never mind. LOL


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

I want that TP!!!


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

Agreed, the price is very scary...

I think that at very least one of our very talented members could make this for much less... 

Black Cat could probably sculpt that right up with a little dryer lint clay... feel free to take that as a challenge if you wish.


----------

